# The BEST ever Donald Trump Flash Fiction Anthology is now available at Amazon



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

UPDATE:

The first and BEST ever Donald Trump anthology is now available at Amazon. Thanks everyone, great working with you.

Here's the announcement blog post: http://georgedonnelly.com/trump-anthology-now/

Here's the Amazon page: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077XNNXW3

In a brazen attempt to pander to current market trends and interests, I've decided to organize and publish a Donald Trump flash fiction anthology on January 20, 2017, just in time to give the 45th president of the United States the welcome into office that he deserves.

*Without taking sides or engaging in further debate* (seriously, please), and with a solemn satirical intention, I invite you to submit stories for the first ever, it's-gonna-be-YUGE Donald Trump flash fiction anthology.

Please submit stories by *Jan 13, 2017* so we can publish by Jan 20, 2017.

*The Plan:*


To get published in something that could make the news and go YUUUUUGE.
To have some fun working with fellow indie authors.
To publish it no later than Jan 20, 2017.
To publish it wide and permafree in ebook format.
To distribute it to your mailing list free of charge.
To participate in group promos.

*The Requirements:*


Any writer is welcome, 18 and over.
Pen names are fine.
Submit as many stories as you like.
Donald Trump must be the main character of your story.
Submissions must be complete stories - with a beginning, middle and end - and never excerpts.
Story length: ideally 1,000 words or less. You can go up to 1,500 if you really need it.
You must have your story proofread and line-edited prior to submission, by you or someone else. Please don't submit messy drafts, only final work. Although I'm an editor and the editor of this project, this is unpaid volunteer work, so please pitch in (or hire me for a special flat rate of $10 per story - see below).
Stories are due Jan 13, 2017, which gives you about 8 weeks.
Any genre except erotica
Err on the side of satire and parody for legal reasons.
Submit your stories here: https://goo.gl/forms/Mg29nku9XDKxrNxC3.


*Reminders:*

Would you like to get reminded every couple weeks about this project, along with an update on our progress? Enter your name and primary email address here. Unsubscribe anytime.

*The Schedule:*

Stories Due: Jan 13, 2017
Publish: Jan 20, 2017

If we can publish earlier, we will.

*Please Help Me With:*


getting the word out to other indie authors so they can submit stories, too.

To hire me to line edit and proofread your story/ies for the special flat rate of $10 each, email [email protected] with the subject line: "Edit my flash fiction story for $10 please." This is entirely optional and not in the least required. It will get you a great editing job but not any kind of preference in the anthology.

If you'd like an editor credit, email me. I'll need you to proofread 20 stories for me and to bring in at least 10 new stories, including your own.

*Rights:*

Here's the license I'm asking you to agree to. It's plainly visible at the end of the submission form:



> I affirm that I am the owner of the content provided herein and am granting a royalty-free, non-exclusive, perpetual, irrevocable license to use the content as part of the anthology "2017 Donald Trump Anthology," (title subject to change) edited by George Donnelly in ebook, print, audiobook and translated formats. Once the anthology is published, I promise to promote it to the best of my ability through my author website, mailing list and social media account(s). (If you don't agree, please don't submit the form.)


*Money:*

Any income generated will go towards promoting this anthology.

*If using Google Docs*

If you're using Google Docs, please share the story with [email protected] or just grant access upon request to that address. Ditto if you're using Dropbox and only want to share the file with a specific account/address.

*Updates:*

Nov 22: 2 submissions

Nov 24: 3 submissions

Dec 11: 5 submissions

I look forward to working with you! Any questions, email [email protected].


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

OMG! This is great! I totally just came up with an idea. Will get right on it.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> OMG! This is great! I totally just came up with an idea. Will get right on it.


Spectacular, I was hoping you'd join in, Marilyn. Looking forward to your story!


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to buy this when it's done!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

J.B. said:


> I want to buy this when it's done!


Haha, me too. I'm imagining lots of great things for this.

Just for you tho it's gonna be FREE.

_Edited. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca_


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great idea. I've got a story I could polish and use.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

wearywanderer64 said:


> Great idea. I've got a story I could polish and use.


Awesome. I look forward to reading it!


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Is this limited to President(-elect) Trump and a possible time after or does this include all of Trumpdom? This man has lead anything but a boring life so far.

This is going to be interesting either way.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

ThomasDiehl said:


> Is this limited to President(-elect) Trump and a possible time after or does this include all of Trumpdom? This man has lead anything but a boring life so far.
> 
> This is going to be interesting either way.


Anything Trump, with a suggested emphasis on the satirical, crazy and ludicrous. Let's go nuts.


----------



## RedFoxUF (Nov 14, 2016)

Love this idea. I've already had some thoughts about some satire.

However, I would try to do this paid and see what happens. If no one bites, then it can go free. But I would try to earn something with it. Is there some reson why you want to go free?

If you need a publisher who will do the taxes and payments, I can ask the coop I do my boxed sets with...even if I don't end up having a story for it.

ETA: Did I misread or was the post edited? I could swear it had said to go permafree wide.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

It still says permafree and wide. 

I'm open to making it paid if the participating authors want that. We can talk about that once I get, say, the first 10 or 20 accepted stories. Definitely.

I look forward to reading your story!

Another thought: we have to be careful about profiting from someone else's celebrity. Sure, he's the president now, more fair game than ever. But it's a concern.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I wrote this back in March 2016, but I'm not exactly sure what genre it fits into other than parody...

http://www.angrygames.com/?p=1069


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

AngryGames said:


> I wrote this back in March 2016, but I'm not exactly sure what genre it fits into other than parody...
> 
> http://www.angrygames.com/?p=1069


It looks a bit long but it's definitely got the tone I'm going for! Why not submit it? Or a shortened/edited version? I'd love to consider it.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll check it in Scrivener to see how long it is, heh. I guess if I remove a few "very" and "tremendous" and "sad" bits, I can knock it down. 

EDIT: bah, it's 3,200-ish words. Not really sure how I would cut it in half or less and have it make sense =/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder that your public comments must not be political.  Let's keep it classy, KBoards.  (You've been doing fine so far!)

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

I would love to be involved.  I'll follow up once on my home computer. Happy to have you edit.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryn Shell said:


> I would love to be involved.  I'll follow up once on my home computer. Happy to have you edit.


Wonderful. I look forward to reading your story/ies!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Since my Hashtag Histories books are written exclusively in Trump's preferred format (Tweets), I should totally do this.

Off now to dream up a plot line.

Great idea!


Philip


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm wondering now if it's wise to use Trump's name. How about another surname which obviously suggests it's him. Alternatively, we could name our own (male/female/crazy/famous personality) as president and write a story about them. 

e.g.  If (insert name) were president...

                                or

        A day in the life of President (insert name.) 


Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

p.s. I like the idea of a thousand-word tweet or diary page


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Considering this. Could be fun.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Philip Gibson said:


> Since my Hashtag Histories books are written exclusively in Trump's preferred format (Tweets), I should totally do this.
> 
> Off now to dream up a plot line.
> 
> Great idea!


Brilliant, looking forward to reading your tweets. 



wearywanderer64 said:


> I'm wondering now if it's wise to use Trump's name. How about another surname which obviously suggests it's him.


I'd like to see what each author comes up with and might exercise some editorial prerogative depending on potential legal advice.

We might actually title it something with the word "Yuge" in it, or some other word that evokes him.



ebbrown said:


> Considering this. Could be fun.


It's gonna be the best anthology ever. You're gonna love it! /lol


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'd like to see what each author comes up with and might exercise some editorial prerogative depending on potential legal advice.
> 
> We might actually title it something with the word "Yuge" in it, or some other word that evokes him.


I'm guessing that, absent a quickie repeal of the first amendment, we should be fine as long as we include a disclaimer about the fictional nature of the material. Even in its most conservative mood, the Supreme Court has yet to ban political satire and humor. (Put another way, if this https://smile.amazon.com/Trump-Temptation-Billionaire-Elijah-Daniel-ebook/dp/B01AX111Q2/ is still up on Amazon, it's difficult to imagine what we could possibly do that would make us more vulnerable to legal action.)

That said, I do have a concern which I'll share. As a writer of fiction which makes moral points but isn't overly political, my fan base is quite diverse, everyone from people who think we are about to enter the Golden Age to people who are checking the Canadian immigration site. (Come to think of it, my friends are that split, too.) I also think the election demonstrates the need for Americans to find more common ground and attempt to establish at the very least a decent working relationship among the various factions.

In other words, I like the idea of the anthology but have a concern about its possible tone. If it's light enough for partisans on both sides to laugh about, that's fine. If parts of it come across as overly harsh personal attack, I'd have concerns. I would never try to dictate how other authors express their political opinions, but I might not want to submit myself if the project ends up being less fun and more vicious.

It's probably not that smart of me to even raise the question, since we probably all have different ways of defining the terms involved, and no one can really predict what the anthology will look like now. Still, I'll throw the question out there for whatever it may be worth.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> In other words, I like the idea of the anthology but have a concern about its possible tone. If it's light enough for partisans on both sides to laugh about, that's fine. If parts of it come across as overly harsh personal attack, I'd have concerns. I would never try to dictate how other authors express their political opinions, but I might not want to submit myself if the project ends up being less fun and more vicious.


I'm definitely aiming for "light enough for partisans on both sides to laugh about" it.

Thanks Bill, for raising the topic. Much appreciated!

_Edited. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca_


----------



## komura 420 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a very amusing idea.

Everything from alien invasion to ..... I like it.

The mind races with the absurd possibilities.

I don't think that it can be non-partisan. Trump supporters take their leader seriously. Armbands for everyone.

Trump's Proctologist is my favorite so far.

Trump in Love
Trump goes to the bathroom (LBJ style during an interview with Anderson Cooper...come here boy, hand me some more toilet paper, damned refried beans)  
Trump adopts an all-white puppy names it Hillary, argues about the registration costs since the dog is an older one, known to bark but not enough teeth to bite 
Trump causes the end of the world by accident, 'What about this button?' 
Trump goes surfing
Trump smokes weed

Aliens watch Trump from space, kidnap Stephen Hawking and leave, reporting there is no hope for Earth...hahaha.

Someone puts a massive amount of LSD into the Washington DC water supply on Inauguration Day, yes it's TRUMP ON ACID

Trump goes to church and wonders about God's negotiation strategies, especially with Abraham about his kid (Highway 61 remix)

Trump stars in movies with a Monkey....wait nevermind, too presidential

Have scheduled this in after my current project. Look forward to writing this.

Great Idea...might need an new name for this one.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

YES! You've got it. Love all those ideas and can't wait to see your story/ies! This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I wrote this a couple of days before the election- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/2016/11/02/time-trumps/ Time travel, alternate futures, and what happens when too many people jump back to the same point and space in time- all inspired by President Trump.

Appropriate? I'm going to give it another go over and then submit it.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Spinneyhead said:


> I wrote this a couple of days before the election- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/2016/11/02/time-trumps/ Time travel, alternate futures, and what happens when too many people jump back to the same point and space in time- all inspired by President Trump.
> 
> Appropriate? I'm going to give it another go over and then submit it.


"To show that his fingers were long enough..." Hahah! Definitely aimed in the direction I'm going for. I look forward to reading the final story.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Spontaneously wrote down my ending when I woke up, now I have to get to it, but I already have a pretty good idea how.

Let's just say, his conclusions from the failure of his plan to give every animal on earth a DonTrump coiffure genetically are revelatory.
I also just learned the word "coiffure".

Best. Prompt. Ever!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

ThomasDiehl said:


> Spontaneously wrote down my ending when I woke up, now I have to get to it, but I already have a pretty good idea how.
> 
> Let's just say, his conclusions from the failure of his plan to give every animal on earth a DonTrump coiffure genetically are revelatory.
> I also just learned the word "coiffure".
> ...


Hahaha, I like where this is going!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

If you're looking for a "name" to use, I believe John Oliver's research into Trump's family name works best: Drumpf (look it up)

As for legal protection, if the Supreme Court believes that Larry Flynt's parody of Jerry Falwell's mother being a drunken slut getting stuffed in an outhouse, then I'm going to say pretty much whatever you can come up with will be fine (assuming you are clear on it being parody/satire and not suggesting anything you write is true, even if it is somewhat or all true lol).


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't usually share ideas while I'm still writing, but I'm done with the rough draft and revising. I already pitched George and he loved it.
So, it might help as an example of types of stories we can write.

I just wrote a flash fiction of Trump in the White House called: "A White House Carol".

Trump is visited by Lincoln's ghost on Christmas Eve.

So, I did a parody of "A Christmas Carol" using Trump's infamous favorite phrases, and gave a nice, twist ending typical in Flash Fiction. It portrays him as a presidential Scrooge. Now, I would figure supporters might be ok, because he is a bit grumpy like Scrooge.

It was A LOT of fun, especially writing what Lincoln said. So, I kind felt it is in the spirit of Cartoon Trump like on the Stephen Colbert show. At least, that's how I pictured him as I was writing. He does have a cartoon-like caricature that will continue into his Presidency. It's happened with EVERY president. If we write with that kind of spirit and satire, we should be fine.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I write extreme/bizarro horror so can I submit in that element? I got a fun idea already though some may not find it as fun lol and is there a fb page/group you are using so we can keep up with this also? I don't always check in here


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> I just wrote a flash fiction of Trump in the White House called: "A White House Carol".


Thanks Marilyn. It sounds excellent.



horrordude1973 said:


> I write extreme/bizarro horror so can I submit in that element? I got a fun idea already though some may not find it as fun lol and is there a fb page/group you are using so we can keep up with this also? I don't always check in here


Bizarro Horror is absolutely perfect for this! I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up.

To get reminders and updates for this anthology, please subscribe here: http://eepurl.com/cpsfJT

It won't be more than one email every couple weeks, I expect.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Thanks Marilyn. It sounds excellent.
> 
> Bizarro Horror is absolutely perfect for this! I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up.
> 
> ...


Great! I'm calling it "Trumped up P**sy"


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Thanks Marilyn. It sounds excellent.
> 
> Bizarro Horror is absolutely perfect for this! I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up.
> 
> ...


Signed up for the newsletter. 
After reading all the ideas, I totally would be happy to beta read for anyone. I had a dream about a Cartoon Trump last night. 
I think my creative juices are flowing. Enjoying the high from it.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, wow. I write cozy mysteries, and I want in! Fantastic idea. The Donald as a cozy sleuth. What fun. Yes, I'd love for you to give me a quick edit or proof read.  Brilliant idea.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> Signed up for the newsletter.
> After reading all the ideas, I totally would be happy to beta read for anyone. I had a dream about a Cartoon Trump last night.
> I think my creative juices are flowing. Enjoying the high from it.


I'm enjoying the high from everyone else's highs.  I've had a few decent ideas come to me as well. This is going to be a lot of fun!



Anna Drake said:


> Oh, wow. I write cozy mysteries, and I want in! Fantastic idea. The Donald as a cozy sleuth. What fun. Yes, I'd love for you to give me a quick edit or proof read. Brilliant idea.


Wonderful. I love that idea! Looking forward to reading your story.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

MarilynVix said:


> I don't usually share ideas while I'm still writing, but I'm done with the rough draft and revising. I already pitched George and he loved it.
> So, it might help as an example of types of stories we can write.
> 
> I just wrote a flash fiction of Trump in the White House called: "A White House Carol".
> ...


I love it! Unfortunately, it means I'm going to have to scrap my Christmas Carol parody. Sigh!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I love it! Unfortunately, it means I'm going to have to scrap my Christmas Carol parody. Sigh!


I don't see why. We could devote a whole section to them if we get enough.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I don't see why. We could devote a whole section to them if we get enough.


Well, the details were different in mine, so perhaps they would be complementary rather than duplicative. I'll let you decide when the time comes. I'll also submit a second story, so if you feel they have too much overlap, I'll still have at least one in the anthology.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I love it! Unfortunately, it means I'm going to have to scrap my Christmas Carol parody. Sigh!


There could be two or more. There are a lot of different parodies and versions of "A Christmas Carol". Depends on what you do with it.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Do a series of Joe Biden ones, too.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

elizabethbarone said:


> George, you wonderful, beautiful person! Seeing your post this weekend got me out of my funk and into writing. I banged out my submission this weekend, which was therapeutic even if I don't get accepted. So thank you for that.
> 
> I've submitted. (And by Google, I hope I did it right. I have very little experience with Google Docs and Drive. &#128563
> 
> Thank you again George. Seriously.


Glad to be of service! Thanks for your submission, looking forward to reading it. 



Abalone said:


> Do a series of Joe Biden ones, too.


Ha, that's an interesting idea. Maybe a bunch of Biden and Obama ones, like the memes:

http://distractify.com/trending/2016/11/16/best-of-joe-biden-and-obama-memes


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, we're up to 2 submissions. Free steaks for everybody when we hit 20!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

OK. One question.

Erotica?

Humorous erotica, obviously. But very much with dongs involved.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

alawston said:


> OK. One question.
> 
> Erotica?
> 
> Humorous erotica, obviously. But very much with dongs involved.


Alan, I would love to incorporate some really funny erotica but I'm concerned about getting dungeoned, so I'll say no on the erotica front.

Maybe we can do a separate trump erotica anthology. Maybe he's the next big thing in erotica now that the tentacle trend has died down?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Alan, I would love to incorporate some really funny erotica but I'm concerned about getting dungeoned, so I'll say no on the erotica front.
> 
> Maybe we can do a separate trump erotica anthology. Maybe he's the next big thing in erotica now that the tentacle trend has died down?


I just did a little bit of sick in my mouth.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Alan, I would love to incorporate some really funny erotica but I'm concerned about getting dungeoned, so I'll say no on the erotica front.
> 
> Maybe we can do a separate trump erotica anthology. Maybe he's the next big thing in erotica now that the tentacle trend has died down?


Darn, I just did some thinkstorming as well. If I can rein in the smut (but keep the innuendo), I may submit something along those lines in any case. If you think it's still overstepping the mark, I have an alternative home for it with Something Nicest coming out at the end of next year


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> I just did a little bit of sick in my mouth.


Hahaha / sorry!



alawston said:


> Darn, I just did some thinkstorming as well. If I can rein in the smut (but keep the innuendo), I may submit something along those lines in any case. If you think it's still overstepping the mark, I have an alternative home for it with Something Nicest coming out at the end of next year


Super, I look forward to reading it, Alan!


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

MarilynVix said:


> There could be two or more. There are a lot of different parodies and versions of "A Christmas Carol". Depends on what you do with it.


Very gracious of you! My plan was very different from yours, so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2016)

This is just a reminder that, despite the fact that satire is protected under Fair Use, if Trump decides to sue, you will need to foot the bill for your own defense. And this man has a history of suing. 

More importantly, one angry tweet from him could send all of his "fans" after you. Alex Baldwin and the cast of Hamilton have the resources to protect themselves. Do you?

Ye gods know I'm not a shy person and I've never "backed down" from an argument, but I have also been on the receiving end of death threats and needed to get restraining orders against people. YOU CAN BE FOUND. And Trump has a history of going after people who offend him. More frightening, there are factions within his fandom that will take matters into their own hands.

At the minimum, you can expect all of your books to end up flooded with one-star reviews. That is the best-case scenario for you. I just had to ask Amazon to remove some reviews because someone took offense to something I said on Facebook about Trump. Fortunately, I could prove the reviews were retaliatory and get them removed. But that was just from a few anti-trump posts on FB. 

Just really think through the current political environment and consider it before moving forward. As we say in gaming, it is all fun and games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are good points, Julie, thanks for sharing that. I do appreciate it.

Any author who wants to submit anonymously, please feel free. You can even get an anonymous email address and communicate with me that way. Let me know if you need any pointers on that.

Tutanota (has a free option) is a service I have not myself used but have heard good things about and would consider using if I needed secure/anonymous email.

https://tutanota.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/511572-can-i-use-tutanota-anonymously
https://tutanota.com/

So, in short, my fellow authors can protect their identities, if need be. Just use a pen name and an anonymous email on the submission form instead of giving me your real name. If you're at all concerned, please take this route.

As for myself, I intend to consult with a lawyer before publishing. But I'm not that worried about it.

Also, the intention is to make fun of the man but not to savage him. I hope I will get an equal number of Trump superhero stories as I do Trump-being-tortured-in-taco-grease stories.

Bottom line tho, I think this is protected speech and I'm not going to permit fear of a lawsuit and 1-star reviews to chill my free speech, especially not now, especially not by Mr. Trump.

Finally, I'm not doing this to provoke a response but simply to have some fun and fill a market need. I just wanted to be clear about that. I didn't vote, I'm not a member of either major party and personally am on the fence about the man.

BTW, if there are any lawyers who might like to provide some light pro-bono consultation for this non-profit project, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Bottom line tho, I think this is protected speech and I'm not going to permit fear of a lawsuit and 1-star reviews to chill my free speech, especially not now, especially not by Mr. Trump.


That is commendable. I am just pointing out that "Free Speech" doesn't mean "No consequences." I have been on the receiving end of attacks over things I have said online. I've had people call my home and threaten me over something as mundane as negative reviews. Women, in particular, are often far more viciously attacked for things that are said online than men. This is simply reality. If you have never experienced it, it is very easy to simply claim "well, free speech" and go about your business. And again, I am not saying anyone should not do something. But what I am saying is that people should make sure they understand the real risk and take the appropriate actions when moving forward. Particularly if you are a woman or a minority, because you will be the most savaged by those that take offense to the project. Using a pen name not tied to your normal books is a good start, but then how do you promote the book? Talking to a lawyer up front is a good start, so you understand the actual price of defending a defamation suit.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been the subject of attacks online and in the mainstream media. I won't go into the details here. Indeed, I might have an easier time being a caucasian male.

Any author who wishes to be anonymous can be exempted from the requirement of promoting the story.

Thanks again for sharing your concerns. I do appreciate it and hope you'll continue.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We're up to 3 submissions!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> That is commendable. I am just pointing out that "Free Speech" doesn't mean "No consequences." I have been on the receiving end of attacks over things I have said online. I've had people call my home and threaten me over something as mundane as negative reviews. Women, in particular, are often far more viciously attacked for things that are said online than men. This is simply reality. If you have never experienced it, it is very easy to simply claim "well, free speech" and go about your business. And again, I am not saying anyone should not do something. But what I am saying is that people should make sure they understand the real risk and take the appropriate actions when moving forward. Particularly if you are a woman or a minority, because you will be the most savaged by those that take offense to the project. Using a pen name not tied to your normal books is a good start, but then how do you promote the book? Talking to a lawyer up front is a good start, so you understand the actual price of defending a defamation suit.


I've thought over the going another pen name on this. I'm still on the fence on what to do. But I kind of feel that the country needs some humor right now, whether they supported him or not, to except him as a President. Making fun of the current president has been going on for decades. Just look at SNL. From Chevy Chase doing Ford to Alec Baldwin playing Trump, it's going to happen. People are going to be making more fun of him because he is the president now. Comes with the job.

As long as it is all in humor and no real defamation, it will probably be ok. Of course, I could be wrong. George is the editor, so it's his call on what stories will make it. But to not do it because we are scared of Trump is not the right thing. We have to do it more because he is our president. If I met him in person, I'd be respectful, but I don't share his ideals. But I would take heart with the humor that Stephen Colbert throws around and SNL. The most he's done about other things he's disliked is tweeting out his disapproval. IF he would actually find out about our little project among all the stuff out there right now and tweet about it, WOW! The downloads that would happen.

And yes, you're right about the one star attacks. I've had that happen on other pen names for posting on this board. But you can't stop that. I saw how many 1 star attacks were happening on Hillary Clinton's book when it was out. It got to be a drama just to watch how reviews came down, and kept coming up. But that's a whole other story.

The world needs humor. It almost would be against democracy not to supply some chuckles to people whether they voted for Trump or not. I have another anthology for charity interested in my story too. (Side Note: I don't think you need this to be exclusive submission, right George?) So, I think there seems to be an interest in this kind of thing right now. I checked on Wattpad, and found several stories about Trump, almost as much as a fandom. There's all kinds of stories, some even writing him up as dashing while others with titles like "I Hate Trump". So, it's already out there. We might be lucky if we get noticed in the sea of stories that are flooding the internet right now.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's some pen names:

Hillary Sanders
Bernie Clinton
Barack Obiden
Joe Obama
Ruth Kagan Kennedy
Honorable Senator Mitch Sessions
Honorable Senator Jeff Ryan

(seriously, the list could be endless)

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I must confess that Julie's point has left me somewhat on the fence. I think for me there's a difference between my actions as a private individual and as a business. As an individual, I have no problem being very public with my political opinions. As a writer of fiction with a fandom that stretches across the political spectrum, I tend to stay away from explicitly political commentary, though someone would certainly be free to draw political inferences from some of the moral messages.

Relying on George's common sense as an editor, I'm not worried about being sued. Frankly, a political figure has pretty much zero chance of winning a lawsuit like that, as the bar for defamation is pretty high. Anyway, had Trump been inclined to sue over a fictionalized portrayal, he would surely have gone after the gay porn piece that hit #1 on Amazon briefly. (I checked when this anthology was announced, and it was still up.) As someone else pointed out, he didn't sue SNL either.

All of that said, some of Trump's less discerning followers might indeed retaliate. I wouldn't let that stop me from speaking out as an individual, but the business brand is, as I've said, a different issue. (People display lawn signs at their homes and bumper stickers on their cars, but small businesses don't usually put up signs on their storefronts.

I could take the anonymity option, but isn't the purpose of a cross-promotional anthology to help build the author brand? How does writing anonymously or under a penname really serve that purpose? I guess it could be worth it to express my political perspective that way, though.

Sigh! I'll have to give it some more thought.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, if this one doesn't work for you, it doesn't work for you.

I'm doing it for fun. It's topical, it's timely. Trump's going to be in the news on Jan 20th. It could get press coverage. It could go nowhere.

I think it's important not to let fear creep into the creative process too much. We could produce some really funny stuff and a lot of people could love it.

Anything that I sense is intended to savage the man without sufficient redeeming humor, I'm not going to publish. This is about having fun, not making political points - tho there is room for making political points below the surface once a good story and the humor or satire element exists and is successful.

The man was already a cultural icon. He's going to be a major cultural force for at least the next 4-8 years. He could continue for decades if he doesn't completely screw up. That makes this a topic of enduring interest that could serve as a reader magnet for decades to come.

The idea is to take the general Trump vibe and make it your own in some entertaining way. If you want this business-focused, you could make him a side character in an existing world. Or you could create a new character with similarities to Trump. Anything is possible.

Anyway, that's my pep talk for today.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

BTW, if anyone wants to help me with the cover, I think I'm going to take advantage of GoOnWrite's sale and get a custom lite commission for $50 (donations accepted!) and I need two things:

1. a really good image from Shutterstock on which to base the cover.
2. another existing cover that has a similar vibe as to what we're going for

I just got the idea at this moment for a Get Smart vibe. Anyone remember that TV series from the 70's? Like a bumbling patriot kind of thing.

Anyway, ideas welcome!

Here's my lightbox. Feel free to make and share your own, as well.

https://www.shutterstock.com/lightboxes/52390080?verification_code=d05fdc4818c88e7eac2674a27f194f94


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

George, you're killing me! I've skipped over this thread, but I finally could resist no longer. Ack.

I'm a little on the fence not because I fear being sued (I rather think Trump has a lot more on his mind that more parody about him -- which I suspect he probably loves anyway), but more that the genre I write tends to have conservative readers and I'm not sure how it'd would go over. It's a quandary.

That said, I got an idea and just wrote it out. Not sure if I'll send it or not, but I've got time before the deadline. It's a bit short, only about 350 words, which is really short for me.

Oh, and when someone says "yooooge" or "yuge", I think Bernie, not Trump. That New York accent, ya know.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

she-la-ti-da said:


> George, you're killing me! I've skipped over this thread, but I finally could resist no longer. Ack.


Hahaha, it's a fun idea. I got lucky with it. And it could go to the mooooooon!


----------



## horst5 (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't believe this thread, and that it is still going on.
After all, this is a public forum.
Julie, is absolute correct with her pertinent comment.
Some posters have all their books in their signature line and seem to forget that many forum members are also serious Trump supporters.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

If the moderators wish to close this thread, that's their prerogative and I'll be the first one to respect it.

Until then, this is a serious indie publishing project proceeding full steam ahead.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

That could be fun


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks: feel free to comment regarding whether or not you want to participate and ask George questions about how it's going to work.

But this is NOT the place to comment pro or con on the election results. . . . There are lots of places to do that; KBoards is not one of them.

Some posts have been removed/edited. Thanks.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

every other post in this thread should emphasize the point....

For the Love of God, No Trump Erotica!


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

How many submissions now? When's the cut-off date.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

wearywanderer64 said:


> How many submissions now? When's the cut-off date.


I keep the first post in the thread updated with that info. The deadline is Jan 13th so you still have 7 weeks. We've got 3 submissions so far and many more promised, including my own. This is going to happen.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

geronl said:


> every other post in this thread should emphasize the point....
> 
> For the Love of God, No Trump Erotica!


I think George's guidelines always include a "No Erotica" warning. I certainly agree with your position. If the idea is kidding around (gently poking fun rather than viciously attacking), erotica could be seen as mean-spirited in this context, as an attempt to degrade. Even non-Trump supporters might find it offensive.

Obviously, all of us have strong feelings about the election. Some of us may want to use satire to make a political point (as good satire normally does). We all need to keep in mind that really biting satire may be good for riling up people who already agree with you, but it isn't necessarily the best tool for persuading those who may be on the fence. There is a natural tendency for your to leap to the defense of the person being attacked if you hit too hard. (Among other things, I taught rhetoric for over twenty years.)


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I keep the first post in the thread updated with that info. The deadline is Jan 13th so you still have 7 weeks. We've got 3 submissions so far and many more promised, including my own. This is going to happen.


CAn I just check that you got my submission. I'd hate to miss out on this.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Spinneyhead said:


> CAn I just check that you got my submission. I'd hate to miss out on this.


Yes, indeed, got it. Thanks!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We're up to 5 submissions folks. It's definitely happening!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

So just sent in my story. Sorry it took awhile. I was really putting it through a lot of beta readers and cleaning it up a lot. 
Let me know if you need anything. I submitted through Google Docs, and have a pen name set up for it. ;-)
Looking forward to seeing this anthology release, mostly because I want to read it. ;-)
-Marilyn


----------



## Niles (Mar 22, 2015)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> This is just a reminder that, despite the fact that satire is protected under Fair Use, if Trump decides to sue, you will need to foot the bill for your own defense. And this man has a history of suing.
> 
> More importantly, one angry tweet from him could send all of his "fans" after you. Alex Baldwin and the cast of Hamilton have the resources to protect themselves. Do you?


These are all good points, but I'll chime in here to note that I've been flogging my anti-Trump book on Twitter (including responding to Trump's account) and I barely raised the ire of more than 3 trolls. I did get my advertising account banned by Twitter itself, so you'll have to watch for that, but so far the expected savagery hasn't materialized. Frankly, getting noticed is a bigger obstacle than getting abused!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> So just sent in my story. Sorry it took awhile. I was really putting it through a lot of beta readers and cleaning it up a lot.
> Let me know if you need anything. I submitted through Google Docs, and have a pen name set up for it. ;-)
> Looking forward to seeing this anthology release, mostly because I want to read it. ;-)
> -Marilyn


I sent in mine as well last week. Did you get it, George?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it. We're actually up to 8 submissions now.


----------



## Elidibus (May 13, 2015)

Aw, too bad this is flash fiction and I suck at shorter works. Otherwise I'd be totally be in on this. I actually have a few pages of a serial I was gonna blog for free about Trump that's pretty silly, but I wasn't sure how people would handle it. 

If you're curious, my idea was basically that Trump and Co. found a way to blend pop culture universes into the real world and has enlisted the help of Hal-9000 (he changes his name to Hal-Over-9000) to help him in the election. But something goes wrong and for every "evil" piece of pop culture created, the universe creates good to cancel it out. So it's up to Bernie Sanders, along side Captain America, GLaDOS (I'd elaborate, but Portal 2 spoliers) and a My Little Pony fanfiction Gary Stu named O.C. to save the Universe from forces of Trump, Trump's Hair, the Grinch, Nickleback, Mr. Burns from The Simpsons and a whole horde of villains. And all while fighting as if they lived in the Dragonball Z universe.

So, yea. I know about Fair Use and all, but I'm sure this story would push the limits of that, especially if we were selling it. But maybe I'll revisit the idea of just making it part of my blog or something.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

If it's parody, no need even for fair use.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

So, how are things going George? Is this still going to happen? Really looking forward to reading it. In fact, it will be my high point of Jan. 20th.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you have any promo materials ready or planned? I don't have a huge social media/mailing list reach, but I want to do my bit to promote the book.


----------



## komura 420 (Aug 25, 2013)

OK have finished two for submission, will send along tomorrow. One last edit with coffee tomorrow. 
I don't scrub my politics from writing...someone will always be offended and that's ok with me. 

For me, it's more a matter of finding the leftist and atheist readers than writing for one size fits all, to be apolitical. 
Some opinions should be subjected to ridicule. 
Often. 
Including my own.


----------



## komura 420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Done

First time I've ever written a 'don't shoot me bro' note at the end of a story....hahaha. 

Short story idea: patriotic killer starts with the writers of this anthology.
'Knock, Knock, Bang, Bang' now available on Kindle unlimited.  
Just kidding. 

You're safe for now.
Besides, they have much  better reasons.

Dark humor is the best. 
Life is a horror movie with occasional jokes - Woody Allen should have said this but didn't


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

OK, I had to share this. It's a book of humor about why Trump should be respected. Carefully researched by a political analyst.
And it is full of blank pages. It is also mentioned in the blurb it is all full of blank pages.

*It's selling big time. #11 in humorous books. *

https://www.amazon.com/Trump-Deserves-Trust-Respect-Admiration/dp/1540743225

SO, this Trump Anthology has got to happen. Think about the fact we will actually have words on the pages.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> So, how are things going George? Is this still going to happen? Really looking forward to reading it. In fact, it will be my high point of Jan. 20th.


I'm just getting back to work now but we have 14 submissions (plus my own stories) so yes, it will happen. 



Spinneyhead said:


> Do you have any promo materials ready or planned? I don't have a huge social media/mailing list reach, but I want to do my bit to promote the book.


Not yet. I'm open to ideas and vendors. I am looking at Fiverr in particular.



komura 420 said:


> OK have finished two for submission, will send along tomorrow.


Awesome, thanks. I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

This sounds like an amusing project, but I just found out about it and have no ideas. Oh well. I guess I'll see if anything strikes me in the next, like, day.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Shawna Canon said:


> This sounds like an amusing project, but I just found out about it and have no ideas. Oh well. I guess I'll see if anything strikes me in the next, like, day.


If you want to submit late, just give me a heads up via email at [email protected]


----------



## leona5667 (Sep 13, 2014)

komura 420 said:


> Trump adopts an all-white puppy names it Hillary, argues about the registration costs since the dog is an older one, known to bark but not enough teeth to bite


HAHAHAHA too funny!


----------



## Nigel Mitchell (Jan 21, 2013)

This seems such an obvious idea that I want to check to see if anyone's already done it so there's no repetition.

"Tweeting the Apocalypse" - An entirely Twitter-based transcript of Trump angering other nations, launching nuclear war, and making America great again after World War III.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nigel Mitchell said:


> This seems such an obvious idea that I want to check to see if anyone's already done it so there's no repetition.
> 
> "Tweeting the Apocalypse" - An entirely Twitter-based transcript of Trump angering other nations, launching nuclear war, and making America great again after World War III.


Obvious to you. Great idea. It had not come to me. I say go for it! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## komura 420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nigel, we could have some overlap but nothing of too much concern.

I have Trump nuking North Korea and getting into trouble with China when the winds change direction and come out of the south and blow all the radiation into China and Russia. 

China demands Hawaii in return. Trump gives them Lanai Island if he gets to build their naval base there. 5K jobs...woohoo.

And he gives himself end of month report cards...hahaha. 

Not an end of the word scenario but definitely some similarities.
And yes, written in tweets

All that said, I think there will be enough differences to keep the reader entertained. 
My Trump complains on Twitter about specific people, and guess what? Some unhinged crazies kill them. 

Apologies to Neil Young and Anderson Cooper (aka Vanderbilt after his mom, Gloria) for their unexpected demise.

And most importantly, I have Trump using the title of a Russ Meyer film, Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill! in his urgent need to edit before 3AM.

If you still think there is a problem, let me know and I'll send you a copy of mine for review. 
It's not that great minds think alike, it's that occasionally my mediocre mind stumbles across what is obvious to others.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Dammit, I missed the deadline because I misread it when taking notes.

Oh well, I'll put it on my blog instead. Are we on track to see the book at inauguration day? I'd love to see it on day one (and I'd still like to link to it when my blog post goes up).


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

ThomasDiehl said:


> Dammit, I missed the deadline because I misread it when taking notes.
> 
> Oh well, I'll put it on my blog instead. Are we on track to see the book at inauguration day? I'd love to see it on day one (and I'd still like to link to it when my blog post goes up).


Dude, I'd send it in. George said he'd take a late submission a little further up. Wouldn't hurt to see if he'll take it.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

MarilynVix said:


> Dude, I'd send it in. George said he'd take a late submission a little further up. Wouldn't hurt to see if he'll take it.


You're right. I sent it his way after I asked him if there was still time.

Let's see how somewhat weird German humor works for Americans, then ;-) (twice, Cora's also entering, I see)


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

In case anyone's around right now, I think I'm going to call it:

Title: Steaks, Walls and Dossiers
Sub-title: The Best Trump Anthology Ever


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Ids it going to be live in time for teh inauguration? I want to get promoting.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll have more information soon. Currently waiting on the cover.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I'll tweet The Donald to tell him all about it. If everyone involved did that as well, it might help us get some traction.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'll have more information soon. Currently waiting on the cover.


This is the only thing making my day today. Awaiting on link to get out the word. Can't wait to tell some of my friends about this.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm still waiting on the cover artist unfortunately. Today is looking unlikely.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm still waiting on the cover artist unfortunately. Today is looking unlikely.


Sad. ;-( It's not coming out today then. Well, as long as it does come out soon.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I didn't submit this time, but I'm still eagerly waiting to pick up my copy. Any idea what the ETA might be?


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm still waiting on the cover artist unfortunately. Today is looking unlikely.


Let me know when it's out


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The cover artist failed me. I am exploring alternatives.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> The cover artist failed me. I am exploring alternatives.


I'm sorry to hear that.

I'll repeat my earlier recommendation of Julie Nicholls. She has a fast turnaround and does good work. If she's free, you'll have a cover in a day or two at most.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I got two fiverr cover designers, and one of the regular cover designers on this board. 
If you need names, PM me. Pre-made covers available and the fiverr designers can do something within a few days.
-Marilyn


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Trump pre-mades available? That would surprise me. It was actually a fiverr designer recommended by someone else who failed me. I'm currently debating what to do now.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Trump pre-mades available? That would surprise me. It was actually a fiverr designer recommended by someone else who failed me. I'm currently debating what to do now.


Is there a consistent font across all the Trump branding? I'd do the title in lareg gold letters over a faded or blurred Stars & Stripes.

I should have a couple of hours this evening to do a rough up, if you're interested.

What title were you going to use? (May I suggest "Alternative Facts: Absolutely true tales of President Donald Trump" if you still haven't decided.)


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Spinneyhead said:


> Is there a consistent font across all the Trump branding? I'd do the title in lareg gold letters over a faded or blurred Stars & Stripes.
> 
> I should have a couple of hours this evening to do a rough up, if you're interested.
> 
> What title were you going to use? (May I suggest "Alternative Facts: Absolutely true tales of President Donald Trump" if you still haven't decided.)


Or we could just call it, "Alternative Facts: Alternate Tales of President Donald Trump" since it's almost like they occur in alternative worlds. ;-) But yes, something like that would be cool.

I have fiverr cover designers that haven't failed me. WOW. I'm kind of surprised. THe two I use would get it done in 3-4 days easy.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Trump pre-mades available? That would surprise me. It was actually a fiverr designer recommended by someone else who failed me. I'm currently debating what to do now.


At this point the specifics of the cover are not as important as getting the book out there. I'm suspecting that, as time goes on, the number of Trump books, including satires, will increase. There's a much better chance of making a splash if this one is one of the first, rather than getting stuck somewhere in the middle.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> At this point the specifics of the cover are not as important as getting the book out there. I'm suspecting that, as time goes on, the number of Trump books, including satires, will increase. There's a much better chance of making a splash if this one is one of the first, rather than getting stuck somewhere in the middle.


The other Trump satire I know of is also having a few teething problems - including the summary deletion of the pen name's Facebook author page.

I decided after a lot of thought to pass on submitting to this book, so I don't have a horse in the race, and I'm utterly sure from what I know of George that he'll be doing his darnedest to get it out as soon as he can. I do sort of agree with the urgency, though. I've sort of been in your situation with my Farage book. While I get a pleasant enough sales spike every time that turd gets himself in the news (most recently gurning next to Donald in a golden lift), I'll always regret missing my target publication date of the May 2015 UK General Election.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I've hired another designer. Fingers crossed.

I've got some stuff going on in my own life and beg your pardon for that.

I'm going to have to stop doing these anthologies because there is nothing more upsetting to me than publishing late.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I've hired another designer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I've got some stuff going on in my own life and beg your pardon for that.
> 
> I'm going to have to stop doing these anthologies because there is nothing more upsetting to me than publishing late.


I'm sure we've all been in situations in which we can't get what we wanted done, because or circumstances beyond our control. No one here is being critical of you.

Maybe the problem is not so much anthologies as seasonal anthologies. If you still have the desire to do them, it sounds as if thematic anthologies not tied to a particular season might be the way to go. That way you could still do them from time to time, but they wouldn't be tied to a particular release date. Consequently, if they took longer than expected to be released, it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## vltreude (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi George, like the other contributors I've been anxiously following this thread.
Sorry to hear about all the trouble you've been having. Can't say I blame you for being fed up with the anthology business, though I do greatly appreciate having been in 2 of yours.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sure we've all been in situations in which we can't get what we wanted done, because or circumstances beyond our control. No one here is being critical of you.
> 
> Maybe the problem is not so much anthologies as seasonal anthologies. If you still have the desire to do them, it sounds as if thematic anthologies not tied to a particular season might be the way to go. That way you could still do them from time to time, but they wouldn't be tied to a particular release date. Consequently, if they took longer than expected to be released, it wouldn't really matter.


I somewhat agree.
George, you committed yourself to some very tight schedules, especially with the Trump one. It was an awesome idea to have this out on inauguration day, but it was also a tough goal. Stuff can go wrong by no fault of yours (or sometimes of anybody). I think seasonal anthologies are fine, but from my experience in writing sales copy I can tell you most companies have their Christmas copy done by August or September so they know everything is ready come November's shelf invasion no matter what happens. Indie publishing does not have to go that far, but a buffer of a month or so goes a long way.
I do remember how long it takes Indies Unlimited to get its annual flash fiction collections out even though that process should be streamlined by now (and their covers don't even look very professional imho), so this seems to be normal.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm going to have to stop doing these anthologies because there is nothing more upsetting to me than publishing late.


Honestly George, I've been in a lot of anthologies for a lot of people over the years, and with the single exception of _Bite-Sized Stories_ none of them published on schedule. Sometimes it's a few weeks late, one time it was three _years_. It's a reality of publishing at this scale and of relying on other people to do things when they say they're going to do them. You do set yourself tight deadlines, and I'd suggest all you really need to do is give yourself a bit more time to turn things around on a production level.

Still, you've done several of these collections now, and with a pure pro bono spirit. If it's time to move on, you can do so knowing you've put out some seriously decent products, and arranged a lot of exposure for a lot of authors!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

You guys are very kind, thanks! I do appreciate it.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I've hired another designer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I've got some stuff going on in my own life and beg your pardon for that.
> 
> I'm going to have to stop doing these anthologies because there is nothing more upsetting to me than publishing late.


I totally understand that "LIFE HAPPENS". So, this anthology being late is ok. I mean, overall, you've got it pretty much under control, and I think it will be still pretty awesome once released. Taking a break is understandable too. Sometimes breaks help rejuvenate. I think everyone in the anthology understands. You got Bit-Sized Stories under control and finally out, which was cool to see. That had been hanging for a year. So, the fact you get the job done is outstanding. A little bump along the road can be understandable from time to time, as long as you get where you're going.

Thank you for all of your effort. It is so appreciated! I think people are really going to like this anthology. If anything, it will make them laugh for a bit.
-Marilyn


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

<sticks a moderator-hatted head in and looks around>

Folks, while organizing covers and such is fine, Kboards is not the place for qualitative comments about Farage, Trump, or other political figures. Just a reminder.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It may be a blessing in disguise that the cover is not ready - you now have a lot more to write about


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It may be a blessing in disguise that the cover is not ready - you now have a lot more to write about


Funny you should mention that. My story makes a point of there being no butterflies that sport the Don's hair. Guess what newly discovered species scientists announced the very next day after I sent the story in.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ThomasDiehl said:


> Funny you should mention that. My story makes a point of there being no butterflies that sport the Don's hair. Guess what newly discovered species scientists announced the very next day after I sent the story in.


Is that good or bad? Do you need to update the story?


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Is that good or bad? Do you need to update the story?


Just a funny coincidence. I don't really think anybody will hold a detail like that against it.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

ThomasDiehl said:


> Just a funny coincidence. I don't really think anybody will hold a detail like that against it.


I think it actually was a moth they named after him. But yeah. It's weird how the things we wrote out of fun are coming true slowly but surely. Kind of weird that way. Satire shouldn't be reality, or should it?


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there still time to post stories?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG, finally, a decent cover. Any feedback for the designer?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think his hair is parted on the other side


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> OMG, finally, a decent cover. Any feedback for the designer?


Well, it does come across as definitely anti-Trump, which is fine if that's all the anthology contains, but you didn't mention anything about that in your original post about what the goal of the anthology was.

Also, other than the word "anthology", it isn't very clear what this book is. In your original post, you called it a flash fiction anthology. I'd recommend putting "flash fiction anthology" on the cover. (Or "short story anthology" or whatever the stories you ended up with turned out to be.)


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I think his hair is parted on the other side


Here's the original 2015 photo this seems to be based on, this seems to be correct. Though that is a differently colored tie, so we may never know.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Quite a striking cover. I might make the Pres larger and/or move him and the strapline up, or enlarge the title and move the strap down. I think either would make the balance of the cover work better.

Whatever the design, I imagine somebody would be offended by it, so go for it if you're happy with it.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> OMG, finally, a decent cover. Any feedback for the designer?


I'm not sure if "The Best Trump Anthology Ever" is the best subtitle. If we have to tell people that, it means it isn't? I'm guessing your trying to satire it up, but saying it's a Flash Fiction Anthology might be better use of the subtitle. That way people will expect short fictional stories about Trump in the book. Right now, it's hard to know exactly what kind of fiction it is. Other than that, it looks great.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I think his hair is parted on the other side


Making some things different than the real image might be better to give it a fictional quality. Just saying.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks unbalanced to me. I would move the subtitle below the image. Also, I think it should have the editor on the cover.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought you would go with something like the cartoon cover of the book in my sig (But Can You Drink the Water?). The graphic artist incorporated many elements of the story. You could also put elements from some of the stories on the cover. It definitely needs the American flag - America first!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ThomasDiehl said:


> Here's the original 2015 photo this seems to be based on, this seems to be correct. Though that is a differently colored tie, so we may never know.


That's not the parting. That's the carefully combed over bit


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you need to have rights to use the photo the illustration is based on? The guy who make the famous Obama "HOPE" image got in all sorts of trouble for using a copyrighted image as the basis for his illustration. I guess it depends on how much the image is "transformed" by the photo --> illustration process. I think yours looks much more transformed than the Obama one, but it'd still make me a bit nervous.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Becca Mills said:


> Do you need to have rights to use the photo the illustration is based on? The guy who make the famous Obama "HOPE" image got in all sorts of trouble for using a copyrighted image as the basis for his illustration. I guess it depends on how much the image is "transformed" by the photo --> illustration process. I think yours looks much more transformed than the Obama one, but it'd still make me a bit nervous.


From that standpoint it would probably be better to have a drawing of Trump that isn't quite so reminiscent of a photo to which we don't have the rights. Why borrow trouble?


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

Becca Mills said:


> Do you need to have rights to use the photo the illustration is based on? The guy who make the famous Obama "HOPE" image got in all sorts of trouble for using a copyrighted image as the basis for his illustration. I guess it depends on how much the image is "transformed" by the photo --> illustration process. I think yours looks much more transformed than the Obama one, but it'd still make me a bit nervous.


That's one thing I was curious about when he started talking about the cover for this thing. Presumably, all good photos of Trump are copyrighted, so you'd have to pay to use them--or, as you say, even pay to base a derivative image off of them. Seems like the safest way might be to pay an artist to create a wholly original drawing/painting of Trump to use for the cover. Unless you want to find and pay for the license to use an existing photo, though I don't know which would be more trouble/expense. And the other thing I wonder is: at what point do you need the subject's (in this case, Trump's) personal permission to use their image on the cover? In a normal stock photo situation, you'd have to have a model release. How famous does someone have to be before you can use their image on the cover of your book without getting their direct permission?


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Shawna Canon said:


> That's one thing I was curious about when he started talking about the cover for this thing. Presumably, all good photos of Trump are copyrighted, so you'd have to pay to use them--or, as you say, even pay to base a derivative image off of them. Seems like the safest way might be to pay an artist to create a wholly original drawing/painting of Trump to use for the cover. Unless you want to find and pay for the license to use an existing photo, though I don't know which would be more trouble/expense. And the other thing I wonder is: at what point do you need the subject's (in this case, Trump's) personal permission to use their image on the cover? In a normal stock photo situation, you'd have to have a model release. How famous does someone have to be before you can use their image on the cover of your book without getting their direct permission?


I'm pretty sure public figures (and the president certainly counts!) don't have to give you permission to use their image. Particularly with political figures, there are freedom of expression issues involved. What would happen if politicians could sue newspapers or TV stations for printing or broadcasting images of them without permission? A photographer has copyright protection, but a public figure doesn't have the same privacy protection you or I would be able to assert in the absence of a model release.

It might be possible to find public domain images of Trump. Anything that US government produces is automatically public domain unless the law has recently changed. You might also be able to find a photographer willing to license his or her work. Probably getting someone to draw an original image would be easier.


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm pretty sure public figures (and the president certainly counts!) don't have to give you permission to use their image. Particularly with political figures, there are freedom of expression issues involved. What would happen if politicians could sue newspapers or TV stations for printing or broadcasting images of them without permission? A photographer has copyright protection, but a public figure doesn't have the same privacy protection you or I would be able to assert in the absence of a model release.


Yes, but my question is more where is the line that determines 'public figure'? Is it any person holding elected office? Obviously magazines take pictures of celebrities and post them without their consent. We don't see authors creating book covers using the likenesses of famous actors, though I imagine a lot would like to. Why is this? Where's that line?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not sure about the permission of the person in the image -- photos of public figures are used all the time without their having signed model release forms, so I'm guessing they're different from private citizens. (That said, isn't President Trump fairly litigious? One can always sue, even in situations where one is unlikely to win.)

But the copyright held by the person who took the photo is a different matter. I think an illustration of him that doesn't resemble any particular photo because the artist drew on multiple images to draw something unique ... I think that'd be safe? (So very much not a lawyer.)


----------



## vltreude (Apr 27, 2016)

I heartily endorse this cover.
I understand the concern about copyright but I think this would qualify as satire.
Though if you had the artist change the facial expression a bit you could achieve the twin goals of making it more original and less negative (regarding Trump.)


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The cover artist purchased the source image from a stock photo site, maybe depositphotos IIRC.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Shawna Canon said:


> Yes, but my question is more where is the line that determines 'public figure'? Is it any person holding elected office? Obviously magazines take pictures of celebrities and post them without their consent. We don't see authors creating book covers using the likenesses of famous actors, though I imagine a lot would like to. Why is this? Where's that line?


That's a really good question. I suspect most authors don't create book covers with pictures of famous actors because of photographer copyright. Stock photo sites with celeb photos usually license them only for editorial use only (so book covers are out, since books are products being offered for sale). I've been using Shutterstock for years and have never come across a celeb photo that wasn't tagged editorial use only. I suspect that may in some cases be because commercial uses might involve making it look as if the celeb endorsed a product he or she didn't endorse, and that would create legal complication for the company licensing the photo as well the person using it. Even the model-released photos can't be used in certain kinds of product ads, though I forget what the exact restrictions are.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> The cover artist purchased the source image from a stock photo site, maybe depositphotos IIRC.


You'll want to double-check the usage license. I've seen images of famous people on those sites with the caveat of "editorial use only." That means it can only be used in a newspaper or magazine article, a blog or website for descriptive purposes, or in a non-commercial presentation. I'm not sure a book cover would qualify.

The artist might have to draw a completely different image of Trump that's not based on an existing photograph.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> OMG, finally, a decent cover. Any feedback for the designer?


I definitely think the background is a little plain. Perhaps a faded American Flag or something like that in the background?



Perry Constantine said:


> You'll want to double-check the usage license. I've seen images of famous people on those sites with the caveat of "editorial use only." That means it can only be used in a newspaper or magazine article, a blog or website for descriptive purposes, or in a non-commercial presentation. I'm not sure a book cover would qualify.
> 
> The artist might have to draw a completely different image of Trump that's not based on an existing photograph.


I would think that doing an illustration based on a photo would be covered under fair use and/or satire. Yes, the illustration is BASED on the photo, but seeing as you're not using the exact photo, I think there's no legal issue there (unless Trump has copyrighted his likeness).


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

klhynds said:


> I would think that doing an illustration based on a photo would be covered under fair use and/or satire. Yes, the illustration is BASED on the photo, but seeing as you're not using the exact photo, I think there's no legal issue there (unless Trump has copyrighted his likeness).


I wouldn't assume anything about that. Best to get an actual legal opinion on it or avoid the issue altogether. As was mentioned before, Shepard Fairey got into legal trouble when he based the Obama Hope poster on a photograph owned by the Associated Press. They settled out of court, but the judge urged a settlement and said Fairey would lose. The fair use defense didn't protect him, so I wouldn't risk that on a book.


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's a really good question. I suspect most authors don't create book covers with pictures of famous actors because of photographer copyright. Stock photo sites with celeb photos usually license them only for editorial use only (so book covers are out, since books are products being offered for sale). I've been using Shutterstock for years and have never come across a celeb photo that wasn't tagged editorial use only. I suspect that may in some cases be because commercial uses might involve making it look as if the celeb endorsed a product he or she didn't endorse, and that would create legal complication for the company licensing the photo as well the person using it. Even the model-released photos can't be used in certain kinds of product ads, though I forget what the exact restrictions are.


What about if the likeness is not based on a specific image? Like, say I hire a cover artist to do a piece of original art and say, "Make the character look like Benedict Cumberbatch" (I'm using him as an example because he has a very distinctive look), and the artist is skilled enough to do it. Would that cross the line?

And now I thought of a parallel in audiobook form. Larry Correia has a character in his book Monster Hunter Alpha who sounds exactly like Christopher Walken. And it's not some coincidental regional accent thing. It's where the author said, "Can you make this character sound like Christopher Walken," and the narrator was like, "Yeah, I've got a great Christopher Walken impression ready to go." And obviously that hasn't caused any problems. You'd think that original cover art that was made to look like a celebrity would fall into that same category, yet I can't think of a single cover I've ever seen where an original character blatantly looked exactly like a celebrity in the original art on the cover.



Perry Constantine said:


> I wouldn't assume anything about that. Best to get an actual legal opinion on it or avoid the issue altogether. As was mentioned before, Shepard Fairey got into legal trouble when he based the Obama Hope poster on a photograph owned by the Associated Press. They settled out of court, but the judge urged a settlement and said Fairey would lose. The fair use defense didn't protect him, so I wouldn't risk that on a book.


Looking at that link you posted, looks like settling meant he had to share profits on that image with the AP and do a series of similar images for them, so it's not even as if he got to do one easy thing and then keep getting all the profits from the image. It wasn't a "can I just pay a fee and then keep doing what I was doing?" situation.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Shawna Canon said:


> What about if the likeness is not based on a specific image? Like, say I hire a cover artist to do a piece of original art and say, "Make the character look like Benedict Cumberbatch" (I'm using him as an example because he has a very distinctive look), and the artist is skilled enough to do it. Would that cross the line?


I'm not an attorney so best to double-check first, but I believe if it's not based on a specific image and is just the likeness of a public figure, then that qualifies as constitutionally protected free speech. I'd advise going with a Trump caricature as it would help bolster the book's satirical nature.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's a really good question. I suspect most authors don't create book covers with pictures of famous actors because of photographer copyright. Stock photo sites with celeb photos usually license them only for editorial use only (so book covers are out, since books are products being offered for sale). I've been using Shutterstock for years and have never come across a celeb photo that wasn't tagged editorial use only. I suspect that may in some cases be because commercial uses might involve making it look as if the celeb endorsed a product he or she didn't endorse, and that would create legal complication for the company licensing the photo as well the person using it. Even the model-released photos can't be used in certain kinds of product ads, though I forget what the exact restrictions are.


As far as I can see, book covers of books ABOUT a certain person always have that person on the cover, almost always a photograph in the case of biographies (authorized or not).
I do believe the restrictions are about false advertising i.e. suggesting an endorsement when there is none. This does not apply when a picture is applied to a book that is about that person in one form or another AFAIK.

The original photo is extremely widespread, ranging from things like news articles all the way to some very popular meme generators. IMHO, if there was any legal trouble with this image, it would have already happened to somebody.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is the image: http://depositphotos.com/132443932/stock-illustration-cartoon-portrait-of-donald-trump.html

It seems to be clear of editorial use restraints. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

ThomasDiehl said:


> As far as I can see, book covers of books ABOUT a certain person always have that person on the cover, almost always a photograph in the case of biographies (authorized or not).
> I do believe the restrictions are about false advertising i.e. suggesting an endorsement when there is none. This does not apply when a picture is applied to a book that is about that person in one form or another AFAIK.
> 
> The original photo is extremely widespread, ranging from things like news articles all the way to some very popular meme generators. IMHO, if there was any legal trouble with this image, it would have already happened to somebody.


Whether or not the image is widespread doesn't affect the copyright issues. A photograph of a public figure isn't in itself fair use in all cases. If it's a work of non-fiction, that could fall under editorial usage or they could have obtained the rights to use it for the book. Just because it appears on book covers doesn't mean that the same situation applies. This anthology is a work of satirical fiction, so that could differentiate it from works of non-fiction. Even if they're in the same category, you don't know what rights were secured to use that image.

Again, look at the incident with the Obama Hope poster. That picture probably appeared in a lot of different places, but that alone didn't stop the AP from bringing a suit against the artist and the fair use defense didn't apply.



GeorgeDonnelly said:


> This is the image: http://depositphotos.com/132443932/stock-illustration-cartoon-portrait-of-donald-trump.html
> 
> It seems to be clear of editorial use restraints. Any thoughts welcome.


The drawing is clear of editorial use restraints, but that doesn't mean the photograph it's based on is. If you really want to use this image, you should consult an attorney to make sure you're on solid legal ground.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's comments and support. I have contacted a firm about a consultation. If anyone can recommend a reasonably-priced lawyer who is qualified in this area, I'd be grateful. [email protected]

If you want to submit a story, you still have a small window but email me after you've submitted to make sure I got it.


----------



## SC (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm curious, what's the approximate wordcount on the final finished anthology (barring any additional submissions you get before publishing)?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

It's short, probably under 20,000. I'll release the final count soon.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

It's not really any of my business, since I didn't submit to this anthology, but if consulting a lawyer is necessary, wouldn't it just be better to go with another image? I know that one is eye-catching, but is it worth the hassle?

In looking over depositphotos license terms, I'm a little concerned that there is no reference to editorial images whatsoever. Yes, the site has an editorial photo section, but no explanation of any specialized restrictions that may be in effect, at least not that I can find. By contrast, Shutterstock slaps you in the face with its list of restrictions on editorial images at every turn. I find the omission a little concerning.

If you do decide to go with the existing cover, be sure to ask the attorney about possible claims arising from the underlying photo which this image clearly evokes. Normally, I would think any suit arising from that kind of problem would strike the creator of the image rather than you, but the indemnification language in the user agreement might muddy the water. Then again, maybe the weight of litigation would hit the cover designer. It would certainly be a question worth clarifying, though. 

BTW, the fact that an image is widespread doesn't mean it's fair game.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

There are other Trump images on depositphotos that have editorial restrictions so the concept applies there. For example: http://depositphotos.com/94236566/stock-illustration-dec-28-2015-character-portrait.html

The image I selected and the designer licensed is notably different from the Reuters photo. I'm not really that worried about it.

OMG do you know how hard it has been to get a decent cover for this anthology? No way am I starting over.

I always intended to consult a lawyer and this thread is scaring me a bit. I will, however, push the goshdarned publish button on this puppy!

Thanks.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The lawyer I contacted wants $250 for a consultation. YIKES.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm afraid $250 sounds like a good deal. I assume he's saying that for a minimum of an hour's work. I use lawyers right and left for my day job, and $250 an hour is the going rate in my type of biz for younger lawyers. I pay up to $450-550 for certain lawyers in specialties. Also, with firms that I haven't hired before, they usually ask for a retainer before they even start the clock.


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

MarilynVix said:


> I'm not sure if "The Best Trump Anthology Ever" is the best subtitle. If we have to tell people that, it means it isn't? I'm guessing your trying to satire it up, but saying it's a Flash Fiction Anthology might be better use of the subtitle. That way people will expect short fictional stories about Trump in the book. Right now, it's hard to know exactly what kind of fiction it is. Other than that, it looks great.


I was thinking "The Bestest Trump Anthology Ever" would sound better!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Christopher Bunn said:


> I'm afraid $250 sounds like a good deal. I assume he's saying that for a minimum of an hour's work. I use lawyers right and left for my day job, and $250 an hour is the going rate in my type of biz for younger lawyers. I pay up to $450-550 for certain lawyers in specialties. Also, with firms that I haven't hired before, they usually ask for a retainer before they even start the clock.


I'm sure it's a fine rate but the point remains that I can't justify spending that.


----------



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> The lawyer I contacted wants $250 for a consultation. YIKES.


That sounds low for anyone who's likely to know anything about IP or 1st Am law.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments and support. I have contacted a firm about a consultation. If anyone can recommend a reasonably-priced lawyer who is qualified in this area, I'd be grateful. [email protected]
> 
> If you want to submit a story, you still have a small window but email me after you've submitted to make sure I got it.


Wouldn't it be cheaper just to get someone to draw a cartoon? DT is a cartoonist's/satirist's dream.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a cartoon and I legitimately licensed it from a legitimate stockphoto site. I think I'm going to be fine.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> This is a cartoon and I legitimately licensed it from a legitimate stockphoto site. I think I'm going to be fine.


You'll probably be fine.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

George, I think you'll be fine with the illustration. My husband and brother-in-law are artists, and they do work all the time using reference photos. There's enough difference in the illustration that there should be no issues. And since the photo that your artist used as reference was properly licensed anyway, I really wouldn't worry about it. The rule of thumb I use is to always CYA, and I think you're covered.

I do agree with others about changing the tagline to "flash fiction anthology," though, or something else that more accurately describes what the book is. I also think it's a good idea to add some kind of background. The cover looks a little flat otherwise. But since you're covering the production costs out of your own pocket, that may not be possible. Perhaps adding some texture would do the trick, or even choosing a less generic-looking font would help.

Right now there might not be many Trump-themed books available, but I have a feeling that's going to change very quickly, so if possible you'll want to stand out as much as you can.

I'm sorry you're dealing with so much right now. Hope things in your personal life ease up. Even though it would've been cool to read everyone's stories on Inauguration Day, stuff happens. Don't sweat the delays. You're doing a fantastic job!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

JalexM said:


> You'll probably be fine.


I think you might be fine. It is a licensed picture that the artist interpreted a picture. The cartoon is better than an actual picture. It's been licensed for use, and I'm sure, other people might use it too. So, being the fact POTUS is so busy right now, I don't know if he'll have time to go after everything with a likeness of him on it. It's only a likeness. He's a public figure, if not, THE public figure of the US now. There will be all sorts of art about him. As long as the people that made the art licensed it for use, I think you'll be fine. Considering it's a FREE anthology, you're not even making money. So, it might be hard to sue for damages when you're not making actual money.


----------



## vltreude (Apr 27, 2016)

Interesting, didn't know that about the Shepherd Fairey Obama poster. Though it seems to be more of a Photoshop edit than a re-interpretation.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Perry Constantine said:


> I'd advise going with a Trump caricature as it would help bolster the book's satirical nature.


and man is he ever easy to caricature


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Bill Hiatt said:


> BTW, the fact that an image is widespread doesn't mean it's fair game.


I wanted to let that go because it seemed so obvious, but now it comes up a second time, so let me just statet that I never claimed it did. I was talking about the absence of a previous lawsuit despite the image's ubiquity, not about any effects that ubiquity itself might have on the image's copyright.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

ThomasDiehl said:


> I wanted to let that go because it seemed so obvious, but now it comes up a second time, so let me just state that I never claimed it did. I was talking about the absence of a previous lawsuit despite the image's ubiquity, not about any effects that ubiquity itself might have on the image's copyright.


Thomas, I was making a general point, not responding to yours. I thought I remembered someone else using its wide spread as evidence that everything would be fine. Perhaps I was wrong. In any event, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thomas, I was making a general point, not responding to yours. I thought I remembered someone else using its wide spread as evidence that everything would be fine. Perhaps I was wrong. In any event, sorry for the confusion.


It's alright, I just grew a little annoyed at the direction this thread went with all the legal concerns making things yet more complicated and unsettling.


----------



## vltreude (Apr 27, 2016)

George, I hate to be a pest, but what's the status of the project?


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

To add to the cover discussion, when you're a public figure, you're going to be on everything worldwide. 
Here's a link to a cover of rumored possible manga book with Barron Trump, just from his apperance on election night.
Apparently he fits the subgenre in manga for "Beautiful boys". Japan twitter was going crazy about him.

Link to cover:
http://www.avclub.com/article/little-barron-trump-his-way-becoming-manga-icon-246367

They don't use Trump's face to show his son is standing behind him, just the side of him. Something to reference too. And this was an image broadcast on the news.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

So, just throwing it out there, how is the progress going with this? I am hoping it is still on track to be published. I hope that the talks about the cover haven't derailed it.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

I'm wondering how this is going, too. This is such a great project, so I hope it gets published!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

elizabethbarone said:


> I'm wondering how this is going, too. This is such a great project, so I hope it gets published!


I know. I'd like to see it come through. I can tell there is interest. The thread has over 10k reads. So, hoping it will all come together like with the A Team. Just hanging in there, waiting, at this point.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't wait, either. Because I'm so impatient, I've been inspired to start a project. (Also, I liked the title idea I came up with so much that I had to use it.) Alternative Facts: Totally True Tales Of Trump

I've started a mailing list to send flash fiction to every week, which is getting added to the book every month. This week, I think there has to be a spy theme to whatever I write.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Just checking in again. It's been a couple of weeks since we've heard anything. Curious to see what is going on with this project. -Marilyn


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do apologize. I am swamped with paying work and have not had the time. At the back of my mind there is also concern about getting sued.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I do apologize. I am swamped with paying work and have not had the time. At the back of my mind there is also concern about getting sued.


At this stage, my friend with the Trump/Putin slash has had their Facebook author page deleted a couple of times, a bit of trolling, and a few reviews deleted, but otherwise it's been fine.

Their book is openly hostile to the regime. My understanding was that this project was to be relatively evenly-balanced. I really don't think you have a great deal to worry about.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

If we're really worried about using the Trump image, we could use other things on the cover like a ripped flag or full American flag. Or just a picture or image of the White House? I know a lot of the settings happen at the White House. 
I think a lot of us are really wanting to see this move forward, and the hits on the thread tell us that there is interest. 
-Marilyn


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Just checking in to see if things were still happening with this. I haven't lost hope.   George? Are we getting close? I think a lot of us are still wanting this to happen. Please let us know. I'd hate to disappoint the people following the thread. I know I've got groups on FB interested in this coming out. Could we get a follow-up?


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

MarilynVix said:


> Just checking in to see if things were still happening with this. I haven't lost hope.  George? Are we getting close? I think a lot of us are still wanting this to happen. Please let us know. I'd hate to disappoint the people following the thread. I know I've got groups on FB interested in this coming out. Could we get a follow-up?


I know it's cheeky, but, in the meantime, they could check out my ever-growing Trump inspired flash fiction collection- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5X64OS

I can't wait to see the collection in (virtual) print either. I've got a story in the it, and enjoyed writing it so much that I decided to write at least one piece of flash fiction a week for the Alternative Facts project.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Spinneyhead said:


> I know it's cheeky, but, in the meantime, they could check out my ever-growing Trump inspired flash fiction collection- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5X64OS
> 
> I can't wait to see the collection in (virtual) print either. I've got a story in the it, and enjoyed writing it so much that I decided to write at least one piece of flash fiction a week for the Alternative Facts project.


I like your cover. Maybe it will work for this project too. I know there was all this controversy over the artist sketch of Trump on the anthology cover. I mean, if that is the only thing holding it up, just putting an American Flag or stock photo of the White House will work too. I'm just hoping this will get resurrected. I hope George gets back to us soon. It's been a few weeks now, and I'm wondering whether this will happen still. I really hope it does. ;-) If worse comes to worse, I'll hire a cover designer to do something, just to get this thing moving again. I really want to see this happen.

PM'ed George too. Hate to see this project die just from cover issues.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

I kinda became the #1 Google result for the book's title completely by accident. I prepared a file for an iframe on my site to go live once the book is out. I didn't know Gogle actually indexes stuff that only occurs in iframes inside of elements set to invisible. So, that was weird.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Bump. Just checking in to see if anything is happening with the project.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm trying to find the time to restart this and get it out the door. It's on my list.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm trying to find the time to restart this and get it out the door. It's on my list.


We all appreciate how difficult it is to find time to do everything we want to do.

FYI, I'm working with a small publisher (author plus a small staff) who does multi-author, thematic anthologies. Anthologies are published four or five *months* after the submissions close. You were trying to do it days after. No wonder the process was difficult for you! I suspect no one could keep up with that kind of timetable very easily.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> We all appreciate how difficult it is to find time to do everything we want to do.
> 
> FYI, I'm working with a small publisher (author plus a small staff) who does multi-author, thematic anthologies. Anthologies are published four or five *months* after the submissions close. You were trying to do it days after. No wonder the process was difficult for you! I suspect no one could keep up with that kind of timetable very easily.


Hehe, when it comes to work, my eyes are frequently bigger than my stomach.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it available yet? I'm ready to ONE CLICK


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gosh, I am such a jerk. It is still on my todo list, I just have not made the time for it. I'm rolling my eyes at myself.


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh too bad no erotica, just saw a Chuck Tingle 'trump' tale that would probably be funny.
This sounds like a fun project, hope it makes it.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Gosh, I am such a jerk. It is still on my todo list, I just have not made the time for it. I'm rolling my eyes at myself.


Still willing to help too. Just let me know what you'd like me to do. I think it still would work as a great read for people. The interest seems to still be there.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> Still willing to help too. Just let me know what you'd like me to do. I think it still would work as a great read for people. The interest seems to still be there.


Are you willing to edit/proof them? Do you have access to Vellum? Could you load them in there?


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Are you willing to edit/proof them? Do you have access to Vellum? Could you load them in there?


I can do some editing and proofing. I just need to know which ones you want me to work on. I don't have Vellum. Sent you PM.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't have time to edit, but I have Vellum. If someone were to email me the finished product, I could get it set up on Vellum easily enough.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, Donald Trump was spiritually restraining me from finishing this anthology through a quantum muon vortex launched out of Fermilab, I swear to God. 

Seriously tho, I just emailed the authors of the accepted stories with a draft version of the anthology for you to review. I'll be publishing in the next few days.

Thanks!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

George Donnelly said:


> Guys, Donald Trump was spiritually restraining me from finishing this anthology through a quantum muon vortex launched out of Fermilab, I swear to God.
> 
> Seriously tho, I just emailed the authors of the accepted stories with a draft version of the anthology for you to review. I'll be publishing in the next few days.
> 
> Thanks!


THIS IS GREAT NEWS! Serious happy dance! Will be excited to read the whole thing. Will start spreading the news of it's soon to be published status. I've got people in secret FB groups waiting for it. If anything, the audience might have grown. No matter what, it needed to go out in the masses. 
Great job George!


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll do my bit as soon as there's a link to promo!

Just downloaded my review copy, but it'll be tomorrow before I can have a look at it.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

*inserthappydance*

I honestly did not expect this to still materialize, so happy it does. This is going to be a great anthology. It's true.
Glad you did not give up on it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

MarilynVix said:


> THIS IS GREAT NEWS! Serious happy dance! Will be excited to read the whole thing. Will start spreading the news of it's soon to be published status. I've got people in secret FB groups waiting for it. If anything, the audience might have grown. No matter what, it needed to go out in the masses.
> Great job George!


I think you will now have a worldwide audience. It was written in the stars that the launch should be delayed to allow for more readers .


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Great news - and let's be honest, it's not like he's ever out of the headlines for long, so the book's appeal should be evergreen


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow I’ll join the next one of these. I’d love to make a Trump fact...I mean “story”


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, here's a draft blurb. Feedback welcome. 

Octomom. The entire nation of Scotland. Time assassins.

You thought President Donald J. Trump was outrageous? See 13 fictional Trumps combat absurd enemies in these amazing 16 short stories - the BEST ever.

Some weak and others classy - but many, many ludicrous - these tremendously winning stories are going to take care of your need for entertainment, Little Reader Man. Believe me!

We're making fiction great again for billions and trillions of incredible readers just like you. You know it, I know it, everybody knows it. Grab your copy now!

These stories are imploding, and soon will explode. Miss out now and cause an absolute and total catastrophe. Buy the book now before the price goes up!

WARNING: Not for low-energy types, weak men, losers, lightweights, zeros, Crazy Megyn, Crooked Hillary or Lyin' Ted!

What are you waiting for? Do your thing, Little Reader Man!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

It would be a shame for the organizers of this anthology to lose the convenience of this thread because others swing by to drop in political commentary. 

Several posts have been deleted.



Edited ... because typo.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Giggling at the blurb. YES! I'm so pumped that this is moving forward. I've dropped a little hint on my Facebook profile.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

You said earlier you were worried about getting sued. You never know what will happen in the off chance it goes viral (which is about the only time you'd have to be concerned). In that case, have someone with an S-Corp publish it, perhaps one of the contributors has one. It's safer in any case.

The third book in my Vigilante Angels series is about a [Trumplike] presidential candidate who is assassinated by a former US Marine dying from cancer. I wonder if there's time to get an excerpt or short story into your collection based on it, or place an mention (similar books related to this...)

_Edited. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca_


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The idea is that the blurb is written in Trump's voice and weak is a word he uses quite frequently to describe things he doesn't like. Thanks for the feedback!

Billy, thanks for the offer. I'm not going to make changes now tho. The struggle has been too Sisyphean already.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi George,

I'm glad to see the anthology materialize at last. However, I never got your e-mail. Could you e-mail it again?


----------



## RightHoJeeves (Jun 30, 2016)

George Donnelly said:


> Octomom. *The entire nation of Scotland.* Time assassins.


Haha, that tickled me.

The only bit that I stumbled on was the "weak". Upon rereading I'm assuming you mean weak enemies, but because it follows with "stories", it could read that you're saying "weak stories". 


> Some *weak* and others classy - but many, many ludicrous - these tremendously winning stories are going to take care of your need for entertainment, Little Reader Man. Believe me!


Otherwise I'm totally going to be reading this.


----------



## brooklynn (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm a total kboards lurker, but I just wanted to toss out a piece of feedback on the blurb.

Overall, I think it's great. However, the Octomom reference at the beginning bothers me -- it calls out negatively one single woman, which seems like an unnecessary jab at someone who is not a politician or current public figure. 

I get that the blurb is in Trump's voice, and I think that's an effective idea. This serves the purpose of mocking him.  The Octomom reference makes fun of Nadya Suleman. 

Just my two cents -- good luck with the book!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome out of lurkerdom, brooklynn. 

A few more deletions and edits made, folks.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I'm glad to see the anthology materialize at last. However, I never got your e-mail. Could you e-mail it again?


Has your email changed? If not, is it in your spam folder perhaps?



RightHoJeeves said:


> Haha, that tickled me.
> 
> The only bit that I stumbled on was the "weak". Upon rereading I'm assuming you mean weak enemies, but because it follows with "stories", it could read that you're saying "weak stories".
> Otherwise I'm totally going to be reading this.


Thanks for the feedback, mate. 



brooklynn said:


> I'm a total kboards lurker, but I just wanted to toss out a piece of feedback on the blurb.
> 
> Overall, I think it's great. However, the Octomom reference at the beginning bothers me -- it calls out negatively one single woman, which seems like an unnecessary jab at someone who is not a politician or current public figure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. She is a character in one of the stories and is still a public figure, wikipedia entry and all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

> Has your email changed? If not, is it in your spam folder perhaps?


Same e-mail as before. It's not in the spam folder either - I just checked.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's what I have used on my site as a placeholder for the book's page, references to the originally announced publication date and my entry removed. It's very memeous and a bit on the short side.



> He may be controversial, he may be the 45th president of the United States, but one thing Donald J. Trump is above all else: A man having lived an incredibly interesting life.
> Just how interesting, that is what authors from around the world set out to explore to deliver to you, the people, this anthology of parody tales from that interesting life. It is yuge. It is great. It is the best Trump parody anthology ever. You'll love it.*
> 
> *For maximum reading enjoyment, consider using tiny hands


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

George Donnelly said:


> The idea is that the blurb is written in Trump's voice and weak is a word he uses quite frequently to describe things he doesn't like. Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Billy, thanks for the offer. I'm not going to make changes now tho. The struggle has been too Sisyphean already.


I think sad would be a better word than weak. It appears in a lot of Presidential tweets- to the extent that it's often used as a punchline when people make fun of them.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

ThomasDiehl said:


> *For maximum reading enjoyment, consider using tiny hands


LOL, I want to fit this in somewhere.



Spinneyhead said:


> I think sad would be a better word than weak. It appears in a lot of Presidential tweets- to the extent that it's often used as a punchline when people make fun of them.


Sad could work, thanks! I've penciled it in.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you should now change the thread title


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Er... Let's not make fun of small hands. It's de-masculinizing and is a physical feature that no one can help. A lot of trans men struggle with being made fun of for having small hands. And we know how much this admin hates trans people, so let's be supportive.

That orange spray tan, though -- he did that to himself.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

To everyone: Let's, in fact, not make fun of or criticize anything about him. This thread is for the logistics of putting together an anthology, and logistics =/= content. I've been involved in putting together a number of boxed sets, and at no point did anyone involved in any of them need to introduce their books' characters into discussions about logistics. 

If you need to share political material relevant to the anthology -- blurbs, story ideas, advertising copy, whatever -- move the discussion to PMs or create a private Facebook or Google+ group.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

George Donnelly said:


> LOL, I want to fit this in somewhere.
> 
> Sad could work, thanks! I've penciled it in.


I'd have to agree with the "weak" more implied to seeming that the stories are weak. Maybe another one of the 10 adjectives in his vocabulary would work better(I'm not trying to demean, I had to study his character to make a parody, and he has like only 10 adjectives for things.) Tremendous, great, terrific, and wonderful are just a few off the top of my head. If worse comes to worse, he uses a lot of them over and over in his tweets. We can always just double check there.

I have to also add, maybe fate had better intentions in delaying the project. I think the audience has only gotten bigger for it thanks to Stephen Colbert, Jimmy Kimmel, Seth Meyers, SNL, Samantha Bee, and "The President's Show" just to name a few. "The President's Show" is a full parody show of the President with his cabinet and advicers. So, it's protected. As a parody anthology and Trump now a world public figure, I think we'll be protected under the first amendment. Presidents have been made parody characters for decades now. It's the American way. ;-) And just like the American way, no one HAS to read it. They can choose to or not to.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

MarilynVix said:


> I'd have to agree with the "weak" more implied to seeming that the stories are weak. Maybe another one of the 10 adjectives in his vocabulary would work better(I'm not trying to demean, I had to study his character to make a parody, and he has like only 10 adjectives for things.) Tremendous, great, terrific, and wonderful are just a few off the top of my head. If worse comes to worse, he uses a lot of them over and over in his tweets. We can always just double check there.
> 
> I have to also add, maybe fate had better intentions in delaying the project. I think the audience has only gotten bigger for it thanks to Stephen Colbert, Jimmy Kimmel, Seth Meyers, SNL, Samantha Bee, and "The President's Show" just to name a few. "The President's Show" is a full parody show of the President with his cabinet and advicers. So, it's protected. As a parody anthology and Trump now a world public figure, I think we'll be protected under the first amendment. Presidents have been made parody characters for decades now. It's the American way. ;-) And just like the American way, no one HAS to read it. They can choose to or not to.


Yeah, I think the timing is perfect, too.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't wait for this to come out. Been waiting almost a year now. Looking forward to this.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The Trump anthology is out! I think our stories should really go viral, they are that good, so please share this and blog about it. Let me know if you need anything. 

Here's the announcement blog post: http://georgedonnelly.com/trump-anthology-now/

Here's the Amazon page: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077XNNXW3

I emailed my fellow authors just now. If you didn't get the email, let me know at [email protected]

I'll be rolling it out to InstaFreebie as an exclusive soon, then wide to the other retailers. I'll endeavor to make it permafree at that point.

Thanks! So glad to finally publish this. A real pleasure working with you all. Many thanks to the fine KBoards moderators for their indulgence.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

George Donnelly said:


> The Trump anthology is out! I think our stories should really go viral, they are that good, so please share this and blog about it. Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> Here's the announcement blog post: http://georgedonnelly.com/trump-anthology-now/
> 
> ...


HAZZAH! Way to go George in getting this all up and going. It was a lot of work, and hopefully it's going to entertain lots of people for the Holidays and beyond. Plus, the whole thread just shows how much work goes into creating one of these anthologies. Thank you so much for your effort and organizing skills in putting this together. If we didn't have a head editor at the helm the project, it wouldn't have happened. Thank you for taking it on!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

You're very kind, Marilyn, but it wouldn't have happened without your valuable assistance and without your valiant and unflagging efforts to keep me from forgetting about this. Thanks!!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

George Donnelly said:


> You're very kind, Marilyn, but it wouldn't have happened without your valuable assistance and without your valiant and unflagging efforts to keep me from forgetting about this. Thanks!!


Your welcome. I just wanted to see this project get out there in the end. I had a lot of friends that were wanting to read it, and I could see there was a need. Hopefully, it will give some laughter to people and help them get through their day. That's all any writer could wish.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm glad it's out - I want to read it.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

shared on Facebook


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, hope you enjoy it. I think it's a lot of fun.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

*HAPPY DANCE* Going to send out the info on my social media.   Congratulations everyone!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We're #76 in sci-fi anthologies. https://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158593011/#4


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm really happy to finally see this anthology available.

I tweeted and blogged about the anthology today. Unfortunately, I sent out my newsletter only yesterday, so I won't send another today. However, I have one more newsletter coming up before the holidays and the anthology will be mentioned in that one.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

George Donnelly said:


> We're #76 in sci-fi anthologies. https://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158593011/#4


Just saw it's up to #45 in the sci-fi anthologies now. It's climbing up! Awesome! Great to see this book on the move up.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I know what I'll be writing about today. Awesome!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

We're Top 100 in all three categories.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone know of any blogs that might like to cover this? Or that we could do a giveaway with? Any influencers that might find this attractive? Let me know if you come up with any ideas.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi George,

I ran this by Jessica and we'd be willing to feature the anthology at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. I should have everything I need already except for the large version of the cover and a brief excerpt, unless you want me to take an excerpt from my own story.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Cora. I will email you something. Tho I think your email provider rejects my emails.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

George Donnelly said:


> Anyone know of any blogs that might like to cover this? Or that we could do a giveaway with? Any influencers that might find this attractive? Let me know if you come up with any ideas.


Well, there is one person with lots of Twitter followers who may be interested in the collection.

I've tried to get his attention in a tweet......


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Now that the recruiting and organizational effort for this anthology is complete, we feel the PM system will suffice for further discussion. FYI, if you get into your PM preferences, you can thread your PMs like gmail conversations, with "Reply All" including everyone who received the most recent message. Makes group conversations easy.


----------

